# help with wool winder



## KarlaHW (Jan 6, 2012)

I have very thin yarn and want to double it, I also have a large wool winder with two movable arms, but I don't know how to use it with both arms.
I know how to wind with one arm and can just put both strands through it. No instructions, but I assume the second movable arm has some purpose.


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

I would look the type of yarn winder up on the internet that you have. Perhaps there are instructions there. I would think however it would not be a problem to have both yarns going through one are. As long as it can wind. Good luck.


----------



## ScotKnits (Sep 2, 2011)

KarlaHW said:


> I have very thin yarn and want to double it, I also have a large wool winder with two movable arms, but I don't know how to use it with both arms.
> I know how to wind with one arm and can just put both strands through it. No instructions, but I assume the second movable arm has some purpose.


What brand of knitting machine do you have?


----------



## KarlaHW (Jan 6, 2012)

I will use the yarn on a Brother 940. The yarn winder I believe is a brother or Knitking too, but the label is off.



ScotKnits said:


> KarlaHW said:
> 
> 
> > I have very thin yarn and want to double it, I also have a large wool winder with two movable arms, but I don't know how to use it with both arms.
> ...


----------



## ScotKnits (Sep 2, 2011)

I have a 930, 940 & 270 bulky. You don't need to wind your yarn double thickness. Wind two balls of yarn single strand then you can feed one strand through the right tension rod & one strand through the left tension rod, then hold both strands together when you place them in the yarn feeder. This way they will feed together & there's less chance of tangling. Check your tension dials so they're on the same position. I have a winder similar to yours with the two arms & still can't get it to work properly!.....Liz



KarlaHW said:


> I will use the yarn on a Brother 940. The yarn winder I believe is a brother or Knitking too, but the label is off.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

Is it possible that the wool winder that you have is a yarn twister? These have a arm that is used for normal wool winding and another that you attach to change it to a twister.


----------



## Zach (Feb 25, 2012)

Are you using cones or skeins?
Zach


----------



## KarlaHW (Jan 6, 2012)

Hope the pictures help. I feed the yarn from the left, then through one arm to the cone, this works, in using two strands they don't twist. When I tried to feed each strand through a different arm they wound up separately on cone.
Don't know if this is a yarn twister, could very well be. Somewhere I had found a similar picture and it was a Brother/Knitking model.



susieknitter said:


> Is it possible that the wool winder that you have is a yarn twister? These have a arm that is used for normal wool winding and another that you attach to change it to a twister.


----------



## Zach (Feb 25, 2012)

I use the same one.Place a yarn holder into the center of the winder.
You take yarn through tension guard then through 1 yarn guide then the 2nd guide then to the slit on the yarn holder.
I have several yarn holders.
these come off so you can knit from them and the yarn unwraps smothly


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

Yours is not the same as the Brother Twister that I have, therefore I don't think that it is a twister but I could be wrong. I'm afraid that I too am mystified by the fact that it has two arms. I think that some research is in order.


----------



## Zach (Feb 25, 2012)

Yes it is the same.Why would I say it is otherwise.
This winder is not for 2 yarns 
You do not have 2 tension guards for the yarn to come through.
sorry I cold not be of help.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

You can put one, two three and even more strands through ONE Loop on the Ball Winder. I just checked the Manual, only
one Loop is being used. The other is for balance.

You can also machine knit directly from two balls by threading the yarn through ONE Loop on the Tension Mast.


----------



## Zach (Feb 25, 2012)

Ingried said:


> You can put one, two three and even more strands through ONE Loop on the Ball Winder. I just checked the Manual, only
> one Loop is being used. The other is for balance.
> 
> You can also machine knit directly from two balls by threading the yarn through ONE Loop on the Tension Mast.


I have the same winder but a different manual
so that explaines it.


----------



## KarlaHW (Jan 6, 2012)

Thanks for all the help. 
I put both strands together through the loop to wind. I have not tried to knit directly from two cones in knitting machine tension unit.
I also tried to go through the first loop then second on winder, it works, makes a much tighter winding than going through one loop only.
Don't know how many pages the manual is, but if it is short would it be possible for either one of you, Zach or Ingried, to copy it for me?


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

Zach said:


> Yes it is the same.Why would I say it is otherwise.
> This winder is not for 2 yarns
> You do not have 2 tension guards for the yarn to come through.
> sorry I cold not be of help.


Zach, when I stated that yours is not the same as mine I was actually talking to Karla. It's just that your post was put up quicker than mine.


----------



## Zach (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks, I have been using mine for 20 years at least.
But I really use it when I have to rip out a 3 or 4 color afghan, that dosen't make the grade or has fallen off my machine
Makes that task much easier.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Would be happy to. PM your mailing address please and I will get a copy on the way to you.
Ingried


----------



## Jan03 (Jun 25, 2012)

I have this yarn winder but I need the instructions if anyone has them to copy. I have searched the internet and not found them. Also, I don't have a center spindle and thought my Royal cones would fit it but they don't. Is there a way to fashion one from something else? Thanks for your help.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Ingried said:


> Would be happy to. PM your mailing address please and I will get a copy on the way to you.
> Ingried


Check PM I posted you.
Be more than happy to help you. 
Can even Fax the instructions.
Looking for a PM from you.
Ingried


----------



## KarlaHW (Jan 6, 2012)

Here is the instruction sheet, thanks to Ingried who sent it to me.


----------



## Jan03 (Jun 25, 2012)

Thank you everyone! I was also able to cut down the bottom rim of a cone/spindle from my Royal to use on this. Not the best, but it works and I will keep looking for the real thing. 

Jan03


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

KarlaHW said:


> Here is the instruction sheet, thanks to Ingried who sent it to me.


Anything you Ladies are in need of, just post. I am glad to
help as much as possible. I am this incurable collector of things I may never need myself.

Good Day everybody.
Ingried


----------



## MadsWeb (May 27, 2011)

KarlaHW said:


> Here is the instruction sheet, thanks to Ingried who sent it to me.


Thanks so much. I have one of these that I purchased at a garage sale and have never used it. Time to try it.
Mad


----------



## ValeryR (Apr 9, 2013)

Suzie I just got the exact same winder Knit King Jumbo and I have no clue how to use it. Can you Explain again? Do I use both arms? I would really appreciate any help. Thank you.


----------



## sandy3120 (May 24, 2012)

I was looking for the Same Instructions for the Brother ka-7197 Wool Winder and wouldn't you know it that after a LOT of Internet browsing I would find the Instructions here! (I should have known better and looked here first.) This page came up on an Internet Search. If you look up several posts from your letter you will see a Download Link as another KP Member posted it for us. Thank you so much Ingrid for sharing this Info.

http://static.knittingparadise.com/upload/2012/6/25/1340659817692-woolwinder.pdf


----------



## Yahna36 (Jan 19, 2015)

Thanks for the 2nd picture of the wool winder. My winder looks exactly like the second picture except it does not have the tension bar. Since I have not used it for several years I forgot how to thread it and get the tension. Don't have the instructions can you help? Yahna


----------



## Tallie9 (Jul 24, 2012)

Here's a site that has free downloadable instructions for various wool winders....
http://machineknittingetc.com/miscellaneous/wool-winders.html


----------



## Cassandra 2049 (Mar 7, 2014)

Zach and Ingrid would you please send me a copy of the instructions. I have the same winder and no information. Thank you in advance. Cassandra


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

I have this one and only use one of the "flyers" and never have had any issues with balance. I didn't have the instruction sheet, so thanks for uploading the sheet, Karla. I see now that you're supposed to tuck the end of the yarn under the spindle, at the base. I'd always had trouble keeping the end in the little slot, and resorted to putting a piece of tape over it.


----------



## ChunkyMonkey (Dec 25, 2013)

Thanks for the pdf. Mine came with my Chunky, no instructions. I use it a lot (for undoing my disasters as much as for fresh yarn) but never knew about putting the yarn under the spindle.


----------



## MKEtc.com (Aug 14, 2013)

Funny Brother shows it in the notch
http://machineknittingetc.com/brother-ka-7197-super-jumbo-bobbin-winder-user-manual.html

as well as Royal Jumbo
http://machineknittingetc.com/brother-royal-jumbo-bobbin-winder-user-manual.html

Wonder what model those instructions were for?


----------

